# R15/R16 0x1236/0123A - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

Systems in this software version:
[strike]*R15-500:* Staggered release began 10/1/08.[/strike]
*R15-300 0x1236:* Staggered release began 10/8/08.
*R15-500 0x123A:* Staggered release began 10/15/08.
*R15-100 0x1236:* Staggered release began 10/15/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141251

Please post your full model number (e.g. R15-500, R15-300) as this thread will be used for multiple models.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## kruegs

Quick question Stuart... is this for both the R15-500 and -300, or only the -500 model? Thx


----------



## gusmahler

R15-300: Mine updated last night. Lost my entire To Do list, though. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This is now for R15-300 and R15-500.


----------



## sundude90

When will the Staggered release for the R15-300 get to the East Coast??


----------



## subeluvr

Heads up... R15-300 0x1236 will pooch the remote settings in the setup page of the receiver software but the remote operation is unaffected.

Check the setup page to be sure that it reflects the actual units the remote is programmed to operate.

No operational problems but very sloppy programming.

A previous software DOWNgrade had this same problem and it seems that programmer is still working at DTV when he should be looking for a job..


----------



## ThomasM

subeluvr said:


> Heads up... R15-300 0x1236 will pooch the remote settings in the setup page of the receiver software but the remote operation is unaffected.
> 
> Check the setup page to be sure that it reflects the actual units the remote is programmed to operate.
> 
> No operational problems but very sloppy programming.
> 
> A previous software DOWNgrade had this same problem and it seems that programmer is still working at DTV when he should be looking for a job..


Many times, DirecTV DVR's aren't restarted for months and some of the data gets corrupted due to power glitches, signal outages, and other issues. When new software is sent it causes the DVR to reset at the end of the procedure. During this reset the unit checks the integrity of the files and data and if a problem is found the "defaults" are loaded.

I had a problem once where just pressing the dash key ONCE would delete a program so I restarted the DVR. Sure enough, there was data corruption and when the unit finished it's reboot I had to do the satellite setup again-and the software was the same version.

FYI: If a software update/download actually did delete things or make users enter configuration data on EVERY unit, the phones at DirecTV's customer service dept. would be ringing off the hook. That's why they do "staggered" releases of new software to see if just such a problem exists-and then they can stop the rollout before the entire country gets it.


----------



## subeluvr

ThomasM said:


> Many times, DirecTV DVR's aren't restarted for months and some of the data gets corrupted due to power glitches, signal outages, and other issues. When new software is sent it causes the DVR to reset at the end of the procedure. During this reset the unit checks the integrity of the files and data and if a problem is found the "defaults" are loaded.
> 
> I had a problem once where just pressing the dash key ONCE would delete a program so I restarted the DVR. Sure enough, there was data corruption and when the unit finished it's reboot I had to do the satellite setup again-and the software was the same version.
> 
> FYI: If a software update/download actually did delete things or make users enter configuration data on EVERY unit, the phones at DirecTV's customer service dept. would be ringing off the hook. That's why they do "staggered" releases of new software to see if just such a problem exists-and then they can stop the rollout before the entire country gets it.


This is not a *reset to defaults* as it wasn't the last time a software DOWNgrade did the same thing.

0x1236 set the remote assignments in the R15 setup page to different products on both my R15-300s and there wasn't a single entry that was the same on both R15s.

Both R15-300s showed different brand and model assignments for the remotes with none agreeing. So much for defaults.


----------



## kruegs

Well the good news is that if you are anal about the correct settings, it is about a 45 second fix, right?


----------



## subeluvr

kruegs said:


> Well the good news is that if you are anal about the correct settings, it is about a 45 second fix, right?


And the bad news is that if the code is that poorly written what else is being corrupted?

The *R))* phantom flag still doesn't seem to be fixed.


----------



## sundude90

How long will it take for the R15-300 software to get to the East Coast???


----------



## bsprague

sundude90 said:


> How long will it take for the R15-300 software to get to the East Coast???


I don't think anyone will try to answer this because it is an unknown part of DirecTV's methods. It appears to depend on the success of the rollout to the first customers and it probably depends on the amount of available bandwidth.

Be patient!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This release is now for all R15-300s.


----------



## ThomasM

Stuart Sweet said:


> This release is now for all R15-300s.


Yup, auto downloaded overnight 10/13-10/14. First time in 5 months both of my R15's are running the same software version!! 

I also noticed that the "movies now & showcases" playlist is TOTALLY EMPTY on the unit that just got the auto-update. I wonder how long that will last?


----------



## willis3

So any major changes with this update?


----------



## boiker

subeluvr said:


> The *R))* phantom flag still doesn't seem to be fixed.


I wanted to second this. This seems like such a basic fix. Also, it is quite confusing for the average DirecTV customer. For techies, it is not a problem.

I have two R15-100s.


----------



## bsprague

I have a R15-500 with 0x121C downloaded on 7/20/08. As of this morning I don't have the the new software. For the fun of it I tried twice to force a download with a "0 2 4 6 8" reset and nothing happened. 

Should a forced download work?


----------



## skim56732

Is there a way to transfer the shows I've recorded on the DVR to my PC via the USB port on the R15 receiver? I am sure that I have the most recent software for the receiver.


Thanks.


----------



## LameLefty

skim56732 said:


> Is there a way to transfer the shows I've recorded on the DVR to my PC via the USB port on the R15 receiver? I am sure that I have the most recent software for the receiver.
> 
> Thanks.


No, sorry. No Directv receivers allow transferring of recordings off the box to a PC. The R22/HR2x series using the latest national-release software (0x290) do allow viewing (not transfer) programs on a PC through a home network using Directv-provided software.


----------



## HDTV1080p

R15-300
0X1236

Sound Effects not working.
Language set to Chinese, but everything is still in English.


----------



## bsprague

The rolling release for the R15-500 started on the 15th. I got it on the 28th. I am not disappointed, just interestined that it took 13 days to find my account!


----------



## Justin23

I think my R16-500 got the 0x123A on 10/28....was this software suppsed to be for the R16 as well?

J


----------



## Kogs

all 4 of my R16-300 got the 0x1236 this morning


----------



## pyatta

anyone else have problems downloading the update?? 

I have been experiencing some poor signals lately, would that cause download failures?

update:
fixed the signal strength and still no download.. programming continued, however, it keeps trying to update every 15 minutes or so.. when it starts to download it never starts the download... upper left corner has numbers that are incrementing, but that's the only activity....

any chance of spinning this into a reduced HD package : )


----------



## rochrunner

I just realized that this update was applied to my R15-100 last week. From what I can tell, the button on the remote that advances a recording 30 seconds at a time now seems to advance it a full minute or so. I was getting good at knowing how many presses would take me thru ad breaks on my favorite shows, and suddenly I was overrunning them.

Anyone else notice this, or am I imagining things?


----------



## Uncle Freddy

rochrunner said:


> I just realized that this update was applied to my R15-100 last week. From what I can tell, the button on the remote that advances a recording 30 seconds at a time now seems to advance it a full minute or so. I was getting good at knowing how many presses would take me thru ad breaks on my favorite shows, and suddenly I was overrunning them.
> 
> Anyone else notice this, or am I imagining things?


I noticed this as well, and like you, I have a -100.


----------



## Uncle Freddy

It also appears that the disc conflict error bug still has not been fixed. Yesterday, with 13% of my disc free, I tried to record a one-hour program on one channel while watching another. Immediately after I started, I got the "disc is full error, do I want to stop recording or delete my oldest recording?"


----------



## raymem55

Stuart Sweet said:


> Systems in this software version:
> [strike]*R15-500:* Staggered release began 10/1/08.[/strike]
> *R15-300 0x1236:* Staggered release began 10/8/08.
> *R15-500 0x123A:* Staggered release began 10/15/08.
> *R15-100 0x1236:* Staggered release began 10/15/08.
> 
> Release notes:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141251
> 
> Please post your full model number (e.g. R15-500, R15-300) as this thread will be used for multiple models.
> 
> We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible.
> 
> Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.
> 
> All off-topic posts will be deleted.


I have had my R15-500 in Memphis, TN since Feb, 2006. Most of my problems have been minor compared to others. However, I received update 123A on Nov 6. Now I'm having a problem with the Search function.

I noticed it when I searched for Law & Order. I watch a lot of the reruns on TNT. When I search it seems to find a lot of episodes since it airs several times a day during the week.

However, there are two airings back-to-back at 100pm and 200pm Central Time, M-F on TNT that I like to record daily. Recently I noticed that it only found one of these airings during a title search. At first I thought one may have been pre-empted. But each time I checked the guide both were present. I tried this on several days but one of these two showings is always missing.

I even did a Red Button Reset to be sure that something wasn't corrupted. No joy. Has anyone else experienced this problem when searching for L&O or other shows or know what I can do? Is this a known bug? This never happened before the latest update 123A which made changes to the search function.

It makes me wonder if I can trust the search function anymore. TIA for any help/information.

Ray


----------



## dasheight-8

I'm having the same issue. Is there a fix or do I need to call customer service?


----------



## red.bean.head

Not seeing the issue here. Just checked & all the back to back episodes are there. Try again & let us know if you see the same. I checked on an R15-100 & R15-500 & all appears ok. I am in PT time zone & the following appears today doing a search by title (Just add 2hrs to convert to CT):

Captive - Today 11:00a
Dining Out - Today 12:00p

Girl Most Likely - Today 3:00p
Shangri-La - Today 4:00p


----------



## mpitt

Noticed a recurring issue since the last software update dealing with the remote.

The remote control operates intermittently. Meaning, there are blocks of time where the remote does not function. It may be dead for 5 seconds, it may be 5 hours. I have 2 other universal remotes (including a logitech harmony) which also fail to work during these "bad times" and of course, I put in fresh batteries so it's not a battery issue. All other devices in the room work fine by remote so it can't be interference. Its been happening off and on since the latest software upgrade (early nov). Could be a coincidence. This weekend it wasn't working the entire time. Today it was off and on again. It is extremely annoying. System reset also has no effect. I can only guess that it is an IR sensor problem in the unit but it is behaving very strangely.


----------



## GalaxyMan

I just received a reconditioned R15-100 and set up last night to use the RC64rb remote and antenna I had on a -500 that bricked. Went through all the on screen setup, but the dang thing goes into stupid mode where it rolls top to bottom on any menu, or keeps rolling the guide. Additionally the power button turns off, but not on!! You have to press the menu button. I've reset the remote, the DVR, etc and tried again to no avail! Thought I check here and in the other forums for similar behavior but can't find. So before I call D* tonight and spend time with tech and find out I need to exchange again, I thought I'd ask.

thanks in advance.


----------



## carl6

Only idea or suggestion I have is (if you can control it long enough to do so) to do a "reset everything" from the reset menu under setup.


----------



## GalaxyMan

Thanks for the suggestion. Tried it and no change. The DVR just assumes, after I've set it to RF mode, that the remote buttons are being held down I guess. One up push runs it to the top of a menu, down goes to the bottom without stopping, left backs out of all the menus in sequence, no stopping. So it's a call to tech this morning before work!!


----------



## computerwizkid

I wonder when DirecTV will start releasing a NR release.I hate the current software since it slowed my R15 to taking 10 seconds to go up only three menu items.


----------

